# Stickers



## AaronB (Sep 25, 2009)

Can you use Construction Foam for stickers in your lumber stack? I heard it mentioned somewhere so I thought I would ask. They also mentioned plastic stickers.

Thanks


----------



## olyman (Sep 25, 2009)

me thinks the foam would get smashed, after not to many layers of wood. plastic would work. lot of guys use wood, as thats what they are milling, and they make it out of the side scraps--but they need to be dried,so it doesnt carry water, and mold where they set.


----------



## AaronB (Sep 25, 2009)

olyman said:


> me thinks the foam would get smashed, after not to many layers of wood. plastic would work. lot of guys use wood, as thats what they are milling, and they make it out of the side scraps--but they need to be dried,so it doesnt carry water, and mold where they set.



that's what I was thinking about the foam, but thought I would ask. 

I can make stickers out of the scrap I mill for use next time, just trying to get something together for the first batch of boards. Just trying to find something fast and easy to cut up.


----------



## AaronB (Sep 25, 2009)

sub-question, can you use PT wood for stickers?

I can get 2x2 PT balusters that are used for railing cheap, just didn't know if it being PT would hurt.


----------



## dustytools (Sep 25, 2009)

Im not sure about pressure treated lumber but I do use a lot of construction waste materials such as 2X4 and 2X6. I just rip it to the desired size on my tablesaw.


----------



## mtngun (Sep 25, 2009)

I use 7/16" osb, cut into strips 1" wide. There always seems to be osb left over from other projects.


----------



## oldsaw (Sep 25, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Im not sure about pressure treated lumber but I do use a lot of construction waste materials such as 2X4 and 2X6. I just rip it to the desired size on my tablesaw.



Yep, all mine came from construction scrap during the housing boom in my neighborhood. Since I dry in my garage, I only use 2' long stickers, so not hard to find scrap pieces that work.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 25, 2009)

AaronB said:


> sub-question, can you use PT wood for stickers?
> 
> I can get 2x2 PT balusters that are used for railing cheap, just didn't know if it being PT would hurt.



I don't know what size lumber you mill, but i like to keep my stickers as close to 1x1 as i can get. Too big, and the wood can dry too fast, causeing problems, too small can cause problems too.

Rob


----------



## AaronB (Sep 25, 2009)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't know what size lumber you mill, but i like to keep my stickers as close to 1x1 as i can get. Too big, and the wood can dry too fast, causeing problems, too small can cause problems too.
> 
> Rob



2x2 is there nominal size, i think they are actually more like 1 1/4" square, maybe 1 1/2", if the PT wont hurt I would like to go that route for the first stickers I have.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't understand why anyone (read sawmill owner) but a commercial operation would ever buy a sticker, when they are so easily sawn out for almost FREE. That's what you use your "shorts" and "low grade" lumber for!

Rob


----------



## Ted J (Sep 25, 2009)

I know a few that use 3/4" plywood, which is what I plan on doing, and making them 1 1/2" wide. That way I don't have to wait for them to dry. I just have an excess of scrap plywood that needs something to do.

I also happen to be at one of the BORG stores and they had a closeout on all their TREX 2"x2" rail balusters for 29 cents each, so I bought all 70 of them. I'll rip'em down to size and see how they work.

I found an interesting article on wood drying and the recommendations of sticker sizes. *Here it is*

Ted


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 26, 2009)

Am I correct in ready that you would want to use “pressure treated” “pt” lumber for stickers???????
I would be very concerned about transfer of chemicals, and staining of the wood. I would think that you would be far better off taking your chances with using green sticker then pressure treated lumber. No to mention the fact that you would not be able to market your wood as eco friendly, or organic. 
As a side note even the big mills buy there stickers, just by the truck load. Stickers are an added commodity that us little guys can cut cost on by producing our own, once our demand for stickers out pace our ability to produce stickers at a savings, it becomes cost effective to purchase high quality stickers.


----------



## Andrew96 (Sep 26, 2009)

AaronB. I'd forget the chemical enriched PT wood. Stay away..give it away...don't even bother burning it. Surely you cannot find some 2x4s at a local building site. Those framers or concrete forming guys use a lot of material, then pile it up as scrap (you don't want anything with concrete on it!). You could rip up some scraps of ply...some 2x6s, 2x8s..anything would work. My first stickers were made from old dry 2x4, 6s, 8, 10s. I ripped them into 1 x 3/4" x 2" long stickers and away I went. I since used some scraps I milled off the tops of logs and stacked them to dry knowing they will be ripped into some hardwood stickers in the future. However, nothing wrong with finding a couple of handfulls of short 2x4s at a local building site.


----------



## AaronB (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips, I think I will just use plywood, 2x's or scraps of wood from my woodworking for the first stickers. Then once the logs are cut up I can start making my own.

Anyone had any problems ripping 2x's on a table saw, due to bowing or cupping?


----------



## olyman (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd forget the chemical enriched PT wood. Stay away..give it away...don't even bother burning it. (you don't want anything with concrete on it!). (quote) 
you could probably use the newer pt wood--supposedly safe--dont know tho if it would still stain-----andd, boards with concrete--just use a carbide blade in your saw--and dont jamb the board thru. mild amounts of concrete aint no problem--


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 26, 2009)

olyman said:


> andd, boards with concrete--just use a carbide blade in your saw--and dont jamb the board thru. mild amounts of concrete aint no problem--


Until you take the board that was sitting on the sticker, and now has concrete embedded in it, and run it thru your planer. OOPs there goes another set of planer knives.


----------



## Mike1974 (Sep 27, 2009)

PT will stain the board your are drying ... you can plane it out, if you plan on planing your wood, but it will stain.

I got a bunch of 1X2's at lowes on a clearance. Worth it, in my opinion, to spend the little time I have for milling doing slabs and cutting lumber for making furniture, etc., than getting worked up over whether or not I have my stickers in the right dimensions and if they are dry ...

I guess it comes down to what value you put on your time, and what parts of milling you really enjoy. I like a lot of the set-up and planning ... but can't get myself enthused about milling stickers. 

Mike


----------



## EPA (Oct 1, 2009)

A Friend, Working in construction found these plastic balasters (about 20 extra for each Condo--100+) brought them home// they work great--wish I hah a million more/// EPA


----------



## Backwood (Oct 1, 2009)

AaronB said:


> Anyone had any problems ripping 2x's on a table saw, due to bowing or cupping?



With a tablesaw , using wood that is cupped/bowed raises the kickback potential. Run the 2x across a jointer first.


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone mentioned "don't even bother burning the p.t. wood" Burning it is the last thing you want to do, as the CCA wood when burned produces Hydrogen cyanide in the smoke. Bad news, all these chemicals.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 2, 2009)

EPA said:


> A Friend, Working in construction found these plastic balasters (about 20 extra for each Condo--100+) brought them home// they work great--wish I hah a million more/// EPA



I have to say, I have never seen anyone stack wood the way you have. Ever seen dominos topple? I know you are trying to conserve stickers, but don’t, as it will come back to bite you later. Lay the boards flat, and place your sticker like the studs in your walls 16”- 24” apart with one with in just a couple of inches of each end.


----------



## sleddude5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lately I've been buying cheap 2x4 lumber at the local Lowe's and ripping them into stickers for drying my lumber. 

It still amazes me how many stickers I go though when I stack lumber up to dry....

Jerry C


----------



## tribalwind (Jan 29, 2010)

*optimal dimensions?*

Scuze me for digging up an old thread. figured it best to keep this topic/info all together.. 
based on sawyer rob's comment,about too big/small causing problems, 
what would be the minimum/maximum/optimal sizes for stickers? 

i have a pretty much unlimited supply of Phenolic sheet goods and seems it'd make nice permanent sticker material. 

its in 1/2" and 3/4" thicknesses. are these too thin? i have a bunch laying ehre and lot of freshly cut tulipwood shorts to stack up(its gorgeous!),

was gonna make like 1/2"x 1-1/2" x24"or36" , sound ok?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 29, 2010)

tribalwind said:


> Scuze me for digging up an old thread. figured it best to keep this topic/info all together..
> based on sawyer rob's comment,about too big/small causing problems,
> what would be the minimum/maximum/optimal sizes for stickers?
> 
> ...



"If" they were mine, i'd want them 3/4" x 3/4". I mill mine out at 7/8" x 7/8", only because it's an easy scale to follow on my setworks. 3/4" is ideal.

Rob


----------



## tribalwind (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks Rob, 
i can use the 3/4 sheets i guess. just have more of the 1/2" 
and it's easier to cut. maybe ill use the 1/2" then for the smaller pieces to use it up... 
downside to all this is i hate cutting this stuff, i do it on bandsaw as its lot easier. but cant get it to reach outside the shop so it gets the dust-collector and i wear a respirator as backup..think i'll buy/make an extension for the 220 cord next time so i can...
just emptied out all the clean sawdust from my dust-collector as it goes in my compost/garden...will keep this phenolic separated. have to clean out the filter REAL good when i'm done. well, try anyway..


----------



## BobL (Jan 29, 2010)

For green logs I use the brown coloured PT pine from building sites cut down to 3/4" or 1" thick (so 2 x 1's) or 1 3/4 x 1" is the most common size.

For logs that are semi dry I use 1/2" thick boards from old pallets.


----------



## tribalwind (Jan 29, 2010)

thank you Bob, 
good to know the 1/2" will be ok then. 
this tulip is semi dry i'd say.it was cut well over a year ago and been laying in this ladies backyard ever since. tomorrow i'll post pics of it...they are just 3-4' long at the most,but a good 24"+ wide. cut a few cookies as well.
the main log i will cut soon as another warm-ish day comes by(today was fah-reezing) i already trimed limbs/high-points and cut it down to 10' ,the length of my 2x6 guide rail  my little fold-up trailer is only 4x8' anyhow..

here are the stickers i just finished cutting. about 90 of em. 
this stuff is nearly indestructible so should last me a good long time i image (?) 
also makes really good jigs/fixtures,router tables etc...

not that it much matters,but the melamine veneer was chipping out baldy on underside,till i added this really expensive zero-insert masonite.
middle piece without,bottom piece with....


----------



## BlueRider (Jan 29, 2010)

I have used more green wood than dry for stickers and I have never had a problem. I do save all my old stickers but I still never seem to have enough. Last winter when I was milling all that walnut from an orchard I would mill a 1" slab off the cap cut for the express purpose of cutting it up into stickers. 

I mill all my stickers at 7/8" x 7/8" the exact size isn't important,the important thing is that they are all the same. But I would advise picking a size and sticking with it, it is a pain in the rear to have multiple sizees of sttickers. I prefer that they are square so can use them in any orintation without thinking. 

When stacking lumber I use concrete pier blocks and 4x4 for the foundation and then make the stack 5' tall for an overall height of 6'. if the stickers are 2" thick that can eat up a foot of the height in the pile. by using smaller stickers I can stack 2 more 2" slabs in that same height. While that may not seem like a big deal wait till you try throwing a 200lb slab on top of a 6' pile. add up 2 extra slabs for each pile and it can add up to some change saved in concrete pier blocks.


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 29, 2010)

I have seen the big mills use ¾ x 4 stickers. ¾ seems to be about the minimum to allow air flow.
I like mine at 1x1 ½ since I am not forcing the air thru the layers, being a bit wider helps if you need to stack a couple stickers together to separate types of wood.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 29, 2010)

I would say, it depends on where you live, but i've seen wider stickers leave sticker stain, and quite often i've seen wet stickers leave sticker stain. I don't want a sticker for this, and a sticker for that, so i make all of mine 7/8" x 7/8", air dry them, and avoid all of those problems.

Rob


----------



## DRB (Jan 29, 2010)

BlueRider said:


> Last winter when I was milling all that walnut from an orchard I would mill a 1" slab off the cap cut for the express purpose of cutting it up into stickers.
> 
> I mill all my stickers at 7/8" x 7/8" the exact size isn't important,the important thing is that they are all the same. But I would advise picking a size and sticking with it, it is a pain in the rear to have multiple sizees of sttickers. I prefer that they are square so can use them in any orintation without thinking.



:agree2:

Cut mine at 7/8 x 7/8 x 4'2" long and some 30" long for misc use it beats cutting up 4 foot drying sticks. I have always cut them from slabs or edgings on my table saw. Picking a size and sticking with it is a good idea I am still trying to phase out all odd sized sticks.

I did have a problem with my narrow sticks leaving marks ( dents ) in my rough cut cedar siding when the piles gets to heavy. Maybe wider would work better for this but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 31, 2010)

I found a good use for a sticker today. Yesterday I got my leg between a log and a hard spot so was a bit gimpy today. I found that a sticker works real well to operate the gas and brake on the fork lift, that is after I hopped up on the forklift with it as a crutch. 3/4x3/4 would have been a little light for this application, I was glad that I make mine 1x1 1/2 .


----------

